# Paracord Products



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

Just wanted to share the info on this guy. He makes pretty much anything you can think of with paracord I have bought a few items from him and the belts, bracelets, and other items i have bought from him are made with perfection. he can pretty much customize anything. He is local to mobile and all the paracord he uses is made in the USA!:thumbsup:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/8LegsWebBelts?view_type=list

http://mobile.craigslist.org/spo/2709838977.html


----------



## midlif1 (May 7, 2011)

Hello Ouija,

I may be interested in one of his belts. Could you fix me up with his phone number?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Suggestion.......*

I have several paracord wrist bands and key chains that I got from a buddy over in Jax Beach. A "big" part of the profits go to the Wounded Warrior Project.

I would highly recommend that if you buy these types of products that you would support a company or individual that uses part of the proceeds in this manner. Google to look around. Thanks --- SAWMAN


----------



## midlif1 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks Sawman, I have several items also. The web pages force you to register tith Twiter or Facebook. I will not be doing that. If I can get a phone number I'll most likely order a belt. If not oh well.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*The Sites......*

.......that donate to the WWP all have the LOGO on there site. The sites that I know of ,you do not have to register to order. I have several friends that do this or work with these sites so I will not recommend one over the other.

I will simply leave this at --->their wrist bracelets,ankle bracelets,watch straps,key ring monkey fists,dog collars,etc, are of the highest quality,ship fast,and are competitively priced. 

Please help the Wounded Warrior Project. --- SAWMAN


----------



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

IM sent with contact info.


----------



## midlif1 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, contact was made!

Mark


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Here is one, all American made and endorsed by the Wounded Warrior Project
http://www.survivalstraps.com/wounded-warrior-project.html


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

www.sunnydazesurvival.com

I can make anything you want


----------



## midlif1 (May 7, 2011)

Hello All,

I have just met another great PFF member. I got the belt and it looks great! The gentlemen even drove it part way to deliver it. My wife grabed it and said I'll get it back under the tree. She always intercepts purchases around Christmas and gives them as presents so I haven't worn it yet.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

robert is a really nice guy i have known him for some time now and his paracord products are top notch.


----------

